# SQL-Anweisungen an DB übergeben und ausführen



## Scheuch (4. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ich arbeitete gerade an einer Hausarbeit mit Sybase 8.0.1.
Die Verbindung zur Datenbank steht, der Rest des Programms eigentlich auch, allerdings wäre da noch eine Kleinigkeit:

Es müssen ein paar Tabellen und Funktionen erzeugt werden, deren Code ich in einer *.sql-Datei gespeichert habe.
Nun wollte ich ganz gerne mittels JAVA die Datei einlesen, an die DB weitergeben und ausführen lassen.

Wer weis wie ich das anstellen kann?

(Den Code in der Klasse angeben geht zwar auch, bläht aber den JAVA-Code zu sehr auf)

Besten Dank im voraus.

Beste Grüße,
Benny


----------



## DP (4. Sep 2004)

Scheuch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo



Hallo



			
				Scheuch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer weiss wie ich das anstellen kann?



die suche benutzen :gaen: 

danach datei in stringbuffer rein. aus connection statement ziehen. stringbuffer an statement schicken und daraus resultset empfangen. resultset durchlaufen und verarbeiten, feritg.

have fun


----------



## Scheuch (5. Sep 2004)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort ... aber was soll ich denn suchen  :wink: ... das habe ich bereits getan, allerdings nichts passendes gefunden ... oder ich such einfach falsch.

Das mit dem Stringbuffer ist klar ... nur danach hörts bei mir schon wieder auf. Wie baut man das von dir erläuterte Verfahren denn auf :?: 

Gruß 
Benny


----------



## DP (5. Sep 2004)

hi.

also erstmal hier lesen und connection herstellen:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529

dann z.b:


```
Statement stmt = null;
    ResultSet rs = null;

    try
    {
      stmt = conn.createStatement();
      String sql = new String();
      sql = "select spalte from tabelle";
      rs = stmt.executeQuery(sql);
      
      while(rs.next)
      {
        System.out.println(rs.getString("spalte"));
      }
    }
    catch (Exception e)
    {
      logger.error(e);
    }
  }
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: JDBC


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2004)

Hier gibt es auch eine Menge Beispiele zum Thema Java und SQL.


----------



## Scheuch (8. Sep 2004)

Jo, danke, werde ich mal ausprobieren!


----------

